# The Song I Dedicate to my POS Ex



## Media_girl24 (Aug 19, 2012)

The Smithereens have long been my favorite band, and I can't help but think about my ex whenever I hear this song...

The Smithereens - Sorry (official video) - YouTube

Just in case you want to read the lyrics....

SMITHEREENS - SORRY LYRICS


I even bought the CD and gave it to my Ex for Christmas!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Smithereens are cool. :smthumbup: There's about 20 songs I could dedicate to STBXH but the one I'd have engraved on his tomb would be this one:

johnny cash - hurt (lyrics) - YouTube

Usually I love Nine Inch Nails but this one has to be the Johnny Cash remake.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

NM


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

I sing for a band and we do a cover of Ween's '[email protected] Up a Rope' last time we played I dedicated it to me ex

Ween Piss up a Rope - YouTube


----------



## Movingon_ (Feb 13, 2013)

I do not get it?!?! I was cheated on by my wife (ex). For a long time I hated her. And if she was not the mother of my children I would wish on her a firey, slow painful death that lasted 20 years. But why waste time on someone who decided thier life was better without you in it? Give them what they want. Get out of thier life. Sending this gift to him only boosted his ego. Only if nothing else, he knows he hurt you enough that you at least still think about him every so often. He got a good laugh out of it and probably threw it away. Why give him such a rush. Believe me he was eating it up. There is nothing you can say or do now that will change the past.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kiss-Burn bithc Burn (yes actual song!)


----------

